# Infinite loop while installing GIT



## Bobby Mozumder (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi,

While I am installing devel/git from the Ports collection, I seem to have an infinite loop during the make:


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/git
# make install
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user

===>  Found saved configuration for git-2.6.4

===>   git-2.6.4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found

===> Fetching all distfiles required by git-2.6.4 for building

===>  Extracting for git-2.6.4

=> SHA256 Checksum OK for git-2.6.4.tar.xz.

=> SHA256 Checksum OK for git-manpages-2.6.4.tar.xz.

===>  Patching for git-2.6.4

===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for git-2.6.4

===>   git-2.6.4 depends on executable: xmlto - not found

===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user

===>  Found saved configuration for xmlto-0.0.28

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found

===> Fetching all distfiles required by xmlto-0.0.28 for building

===>  Extracting for xmlto-0.0.28

=> SHA256 Checksum OK for xmlto/xmlto-0.0.28.tar.bz2.

=> SHA256 Checksum OK for xmlto/xhtml2fo.xsl.

===>  Patching for xmlto-0.0.28

===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for xmlto-0.0.28

cd /usr/ports/textproc/xmlto/work/xmlto-0.0.28 && /usr/bin/find . -type f -exec /usr/bin/sed -i.bak -i '' -e 's/type -t/which/;' '{}' '+'

/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e '/^GEN_MANPAGE/{s/\$</$>/;}' /usr/ports/textproc/xmlto/work/xmlto-0.0.28/Makefile.in

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/bash - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/getopt - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: xmllint - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: xsltproc - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on package: docbook-xsl>0 - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: paperconf - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: w3m - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on package: docbook-xml>0 - found

===>  Configuring for xmlto-0.0.28

configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for gcc... cc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether cc accepts -g... yes

checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of cc... gcc3

checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes

checking for flex... flex

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking lex library... -lfl

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking for mktemp... mktemp

checking for find... find

checking for bash... /usr/local/bin/bash

checking for getopt... /usr/local/bin/getopt

checking for long options support in /usr/local/bin/getopt... yes

checking for paperconf... /usr/local/bin/paperconf

checking for locale... /usr/bin/locale

checking for xmllint... /usr/local/bin/xmllint

checking for xsltproc... /usr/local/bin/xsltproc

checking for dblatex... dblatex

checking for fop... fop

checking for xmltex... xmltex

checking for pdfxmltex... /usr/local/bin/pdftex

checking for default backend... DBLATEX

checking for lynx... lynx

checking for elinks... elinks

checking for w3m... /usr/local/bin/w3m

checking for tail... /usr/bin/tail

checking for grep... (cached) /usr/bin/grep

checking for sed... (cached) /usr/bin/sed

checking for cp... /bin/cp

checking for zip... /usr/local/bin/zip

checking for default web browser... w3m

checking that generated files are newer than configure... done

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating xmlto

config.status: creating xmlto.spec

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

===>  Building for xmlto-0.0.28

--- all ---

/usr/bin/make  all-am

--- xmlif/.deps/.dirstamp ---

--- xmlif/.dirstamp ---

--- xmlif/xmlif.o ---

depbase=`echo xmlif/xmlif.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`; cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.      -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -MT xmlif/xmlif.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o xmlif/xmlif.o xmlif/xmlif.c && mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

xmlif/xmlif.l:46:8: warning: type specifier missing, defaults to 'int' [-Wimplicit-int]

static ifsense;                 /* sense of last `if' or unless seen */

~~~~~~ ^

xmlif/xmlif.l:243:1: warning: type specifier missing, defaults to 'int' [-Wimplicit-int]

main(int argc, char *argv[])

^~~~

2 warnings generated.

--- xmlif/xmlif ---

cc  -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing  -fstack-protector -o xmlif/xmlif xmlif/xmlif.o 

===>  Staging for xmlto-0.0.28

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/bash - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/getopt - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: xmllint - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: xsltproc - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on package: docbook-xsl>0 - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: paperconf - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: w3m - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on package: docbook-xml>0 - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/dblatex - not found

===>   dblatex-0.3.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/ifxetex/ifxetex.sty - not found

===>   texlive-texmf-20150523_3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found

===> Fetching all distfiles required by texlive-texmf-20150523_3 for building

===>  Extracting for texlive-texmf-20150523_3

=> SHA256 Checksum OK for TeX/texlive-20150523-texmf.tar.xz.

=> SHA256 Checksum OK for TeX/latex-base-20150101.2.tar.xz.

===>   texlive-texmf-20150523_3 depends on executable: tex - not found

===>   tex-basic-engines-20150521 depends on package: tex-web2c>=20150521_1 - not found

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pixman-1.pc - found

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on shared library: libopenjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libopenjpeg.so)

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on shared library: libpng.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng.so)

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on shared library: libzzip.so - not found

===>   zziplib-0.13.62_2 depends on executable: zip - found

===>   zziplib-0.13.62_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/sdl-config - not found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on executable: nasm - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on executable: gmake - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_9 - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on executable: pkgconf - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on shared library: libaa.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libaa.so)

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on shared library: libaudio.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libaudio.so)

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on shared library: libpulse-simple.so - not found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on executable: msgfmt - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on executable: gmake - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on executable: pkgconf - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libsndfile.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsndfile.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libspeexdsp.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libspeexdsp.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libfftw3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfftw3.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libfftw3f.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfftw3f.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: liborc-0.4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liborc-0.4.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libjson-c.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjson-c.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libdbus-1.so - not found

===>   dbus-1.8.20 depends on executable: xmlto - not found

===>  Staging for xmlto-0.0.28

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/bash - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/getopt - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: xmllint - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: xsltproc - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on package: docbook-xsl>0 - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: paperconf - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: w3m - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on package: docbook-xml>0 - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/dblatex - not found

===>   dblatex-0.3.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/ifxetex/ifxetex.sty - not found

===>   texlive-texmf-20150523_3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found

===> Fetching all distfiles required by texlive-texmf-20150523_3 for building

===>  Extracting for texlive-texmf-20150523_3

=> SHA256 Checksum OK for TeX/texlive-20150523-texmf.tar.xz.

=> SHA256 Checksum OK for TeX/latex-base-20150101.2.tar.xz.

===>   texlive-texmf-20150523_3 depends on executable: tex - not found

===>   tex-basic-engines-20150521 depends on package: tex-web2c>=20150521_1 - not found

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pixman-1.pc - found

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on shared library: libopenjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libopenjpeg.so)

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on shared library: libpng.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng.so)

===>   tex-web2c-20150521_1 depends on shared library: libzzip.so - not found

===>   zziplib-0.13.62_2 depends on executable: zip - found

===>   zziplib-0.13.62_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/sdl-config - not found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on executable: nasm - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on executable: gmake - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_9 - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on executable: pkgconf - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on shared library: libaa.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libaa.so)

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on shared library: libaudio.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libaudio.so)

===>   sdl-1.2.15_7,2 depends on shared library: libpulse-simple.so - not found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on executable: msgfmt - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on executable: gmake - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on executable: pkgconf - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libsndfile.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsndfile.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libspeexdsp.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libspeexdsp.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libfftw3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfftw3.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libfftw3f.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfftw3f.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: liborc-0.4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liborc-0.4.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libjson-c.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjson-c.so)

===>   pulseaudio-6.0_2 depends on shared library: libdbus-1.so - not found

===>   dbus-1.8.20 depends on executable: xmlto - not found

===>  Staging for xmlto-0.0.28

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/bash - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/getopt - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: xmllint - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: xsltproc - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on package: docbook-xsl>0 - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: paperconf - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on executable: w3m - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on package: docbook-xml>0 - found

===>   xmlto-0.0.28 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/dblatex - not found

===>   dblatex-0.3.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/ifxetex/ifxetex.sty - not found

===>   texlive-texmf-20150523_3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found

===> Fetching all distfiles required by texlive-texmf-20150523_3 for building

===>  Extracting for texlive-texmf-20150523_3
```

It loops over and over at the "texlive-texmf-20150523_3" point. 

Is there a config switch that gets rid of this dependency?


----------



## Bobby Mozumder (Dec 31, 2015)

It looks to be an issue with the "Install contributed scripts" option.  If I disable that the loop goes away.


----------

